# Are ginger toms "naughty"??



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Id dearly love a little ginger boy but everyone I have said this too have concluded that Ginger toms are super naughty! (weeing in the house, biting, scratching, wrecking furniture) 

Is this a fair stereo typing? Iv not had any ginger cats myself to compare.

Im thinking its prob piffle so I thought id ask the experts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

My old rescue cat had a ginger kitten and he was great, never had an accident off him what so ever


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had two ginger boys and they have both been the softest, cutest, most laid back cats I've ever had. Obviously they were neutered. Any tom (un-neutered boy cat) will fight, scratch,spray and be a nuisance no matter what the colour.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We have a red ( ginger ) Maine Coon and although he is a lot more active than our Ragdolls he isnt Naughty, mischievious definately, but has the kindest nature you could wish for ...........Chris.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

spid said:


> I've had two ginger boys and they have both been the softest, cutest, most laid back cats I've ever had. Obviously they were neutered. Any tom (un-neutered boy cat) will fight, scratch,spray and be a nuisance no matter what the colour.


Oooh so "tom" refers to the fact that they still have their man bits? and would most likely explain the unruly behaviours. and is it true that the majority of ginger cats are male? Any kitten of mine will be neutered as soon as old enough. Pixie is off to the choppers at the end of sep and I suspect max will get his chopping orders at his 2nd jab on monday


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Ginger and white boy who is laid back and loving and generally as daft as a brush. 

I agree with Spid in the 'Tom' cat part that any un-neutered male will be a handful.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

LittlePixie said:


> Oooh so "tom" refers to the fact that they still have their man bits? and would most likely explain the unruly behaviours. and is it true that the majority of ginger cats are male? Any kitten of mine will be neutered as soon as old enough. Pixie is off to the choppers at the end of sep and I suspect max will get his chopping orders at his 2nd jab on monday


25% of red/gingers are female. So yes, most are male but a good proportion are female.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Oooh so "tom" refers to the fact that they still have their man bits? and would most likely explain the unruly behaviours. and is it true that the majority of ginger cats are male? Any kitten of mine will be neutered as soon as old enough. Pixie is off to the choppers at the end of sep and I suspect max will get his chopping orders at his 2nd jab on monday


Someone on here said 75% boys, 25% girls roughly are ginger.

Some people use tom just to refer to a male but I always think of unneutered. And yes, any unneutered male will cause problems.

I have a neutered ginger boy and hes gorgeous. Colour does not affect temperament


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Someone on here said 75% boys, 25% girls roughly are ginger.


that would be me I expect:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

spid said:


> that would be me I expect:smilewinkgrin:


Busted!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Although Ozzy can be a bit of a thief hahahahaha.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

raggs said:


> Although Ozzy can be a bit of a thief hahahahaha.


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! What a handsome chap !!!!! I do love a ginger :001_tt1:

Tho must admit I have a bit of a soft spot for ginger humans too! its such a gorgeous colour. :001_tt1:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

hmmm well MR Cheese isnt naughty he is the best cat in the world (apart from Rosie and her 5 babies). 

Seriously i am sure it is all down to the cats personality rather than the colour. 

Alot of people dislike Ginger cats not sure why my ex husband absolutely hates them. Thats why one day when he comes to drop my eldest 3 off i hope Mr Cheese finds his fat belly offensive and bites his fat bum.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Whatever gave you that idea!


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I mean really!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

maryrose1977 said:


> hmmm well MR Cheese isnt naughty he is the best cat in the world (apart from Rosie and her 5 babies).
> 
> Seriously i am sure it is all down to the cats personality rather than the colour.
> 
> Alot of people dislike Ginger cats not sure why my ex husband absolutely hates them. Thats why one day when he comes to drop my eldest 3 off i hope Mr Cheese finds his fat belly offensive and bites his fat bum.


wanna borrow Ozzies teeth lol.....










sometimes he looks so angelic though


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

EAC said:


> Whatever gave you that idea!


:001_tt1::001_tt1: I might have to arrange a catnapping for that gorgeous little cheeky chap!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

We used to have a (neutered) longhaired ginger tom. He was naughty in the sense that he liked to pounce on our older cat and would eat your shoelaces wen you where walking, but he was perfectly house trained and a real sweety with people.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Definitely not! In our household the mildest most gentle little cat is my longhaired male ginger! Even the vets love having him..he's so easy to manage!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got Ginger and Karlo and neither of them are naughty at all. Karlo is occasionally mischevious but he is only a year old. Both are very laid back and loving especially Karlo


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

My mum has the fluffiest biggest ginger boy I have ever seen (I gotta have a closer look to see if he has any MC in him) - he used to fight other cats before he was done, but in the home before and after, his bits were chopped, he was and is the most loving laid back cat I have ever met!


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1: I might have to arrange a catnapping for that gorgeous little cheeky chap!!


You just want a cat in your fridge too!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I too am Ginger/Orange/Red Cat lover :wink:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/187135-hello-there-tabby-cats.html

I dont even have a cat yet but I long for a Red tabby


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> Id dearly love a little ginger boy but everyone I have said this too have concluded that Ginger toms are super naughty! (weeing in the house, biting, scratching, wrecking furniture)
> 
> Is this a fair stereo typing? Iv not had any ginger cats myself to compare.
> 
> Im thinking its prob piffle so I thought id ask the experts!


My two have never weed in the house (except litter tray) they have never bitten me. One of them scratched me when I first got him but they've never done it since. They are buggers for the furniture though but I think that goes for most kittens it's not exclusive to gingers. They were both very timid when I got them but both are extremely affectionate now.


----------



## KochiKi (Aug 20, 2011)

Funny, that's what I've always heard about "Asian" cats -- particularly the Siamese and the Persian. 

My mom's got nightmare stories about her Persian -- who apparently was an angel until she and mom gave birth at the same time. Mom brought home my little bro, but MaiMai's little boy (a red Persian), didn't survive. And MaiMai took out all her rage on my lil bro.

And my neighbor's Siamese (male) tried to kill my little orange kitty and ended up puncturing both my arms, fracturing one of my fingers and slashing my face as I protected her and got him out of my apartment. I was neither the first or last victim before she had to rehome him. He was naughty -- beautiful, but naughty.

My own ginger -- when he was a tom -- was always on the receiving end of trouble. But once fixed and kept indoors, he was the most loving cat. Daft, goofy, graceless -- but so loving. He had the thickest, softest coat and he drooled when he purred (which was almost constantly). He took his last nap in my arms at 19 years old, purring his way to the Rainbow Bridge. He was also the only one who would tolerate the ferrets. He would even let them climb on him for a bit. I don't think I appreciated him as much in life as I do now, without him. He was just always "there", y'know? For more than half my life.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Rosso's nickname is 'Travieso' meaning 'Little Trouble' in Spanish  Naughty, Mischievous, Cheeky?....Yes..but also the soppiest most affectionate little boy I have ever met :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he hasn't a nasty bone in his body, never had a single scratch from him since he arrived!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My ginger (castrated at 5 months) attacks other cats, my dogs, sprays EVERYWHERE and has done for 12 years, turns on people for no reason, and is generally rather unpredictable.

Still kinda like him though, but he does make life a challenge as his access to the house and outdoors has to be strictly controlled.


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi I have a friend called Tom who has ginger hair and he is naughty. Not sure if its his hair colour that makes him like that though.

I hope thats helpfull


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

One of my semi adoptees, the now long missing Ginger Tom, had the face of a bruiser and the bulk to back that up, but he was the complete opposite. I dare say he had been a tearaway in his youth but he was getting on a bit when he arrived here so I can only guess about his younger days.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

My BSH kitten is an un-neutered red (ginger) and he is really playful, it's more his brother who tries to pick the fights lol, both will be getting neutered as soon as they reach the right age though


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Ginger cats are savage creatures who should be avoided at all costs...


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a big ginger Tom (Charlie) he is 8 years old (I have his mum as well who is diddy) he is the most laid back well behaved cat I've ever come across he thinks he's a dog when I take my dogs for a walk he's rite behind us! He is huge looks exactly like Garfield! But I'm sure someone else feeds him as well as he is very greedy! Don't hesitate to get a ginger might well recommended!


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

ameliajane said:


> Ginger cats are savage creatures who should be avoided at all costs...


I love the photo on the right hand side and was wondering what sort of "furniture/bed" it was... looks like a lot of fun from a kitten point of view obviously.. not my own!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My ginger cat Fred is the most calmest, sweetest, lapcat I could ever ask for. As a kitten he was naughty but as soon as he got neutered he got so mellow and lovely and he always gives a perfect smile.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

lechatnoir83 said:


> I love the photo on the right hand side and was wondering what sort of "furniture/bed" it was... looks like a lot of fun from a kitten point of view obviously.. not my own!


This is/was Declan's bed thingy, i think it came from Aldi. He loved the hammock. In the end it sagged so much with his weight (Declan is a bit 'cuddly') it touched the floor when he climbed in!


----------

